# GEEE I don't know what happened to the lady



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/woman-known-for-feeding-bears-found-dead-in-north-carolina-woods/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is she Tim Treadwell's cousin?


----------

